# My semi-large ELF haul and small MAC haul



## sass000 (Feb 13, 2008)

So yesterday I received two packages at work. I placed two orders 2-3 days ago (1 w/MAC & 1 w/ELF).

The MAC haul consisted of:

1 LipGelee in Lil' Sizzler
1 Heirlooms Face Brush Set 

The ELF haul consisted of:

2 Eyeshadow brushes
2 Compacts
2 Brightening Eye Color Quads (Ivy & Silver Lining)
1 Super Glossy Lip Shine in Malt Shake
2 Nail Polishes (Bubble gum pink & Flourescent Pink)
2 Lip Tins (Candy Fix & Frosting Fanatic)
2 Lip Liners (Spice & Bark)
1 Eyeliner in Plum
2 Duo Eye Shadows (Butter Pecan & Mocha Swirl)
6 Eye Shadow Refills (for compact) (Ivory, Mocha, Pink Ice, Wisteria, Periwinkle and Sage)

I was especially excited to get the MAC brushes and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 13, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 14, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 14, 2008)

Lovely haul!!  Isn't it always exciting to receive packages in the mail?  I always feel so special!  LOL  Enjoy!!!


----------

